
MaxPlat Changes Homepage Due to User Feedback - revrev
http://maxplat.com
======
revrev
Login glitch fixed by MaxPlat. A New Era in Social Media has begun. But you
need to really get it.

~~~
revrev
If governments get this, the whole world will be saved from a lot of stress:

Video:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/n81yfn9w92jh12v/Benefits%20Inheren...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/n81yfn9w92jh12v/Benefits%20Inherent%20in%20Using%20GovMail%2C%20LawMail%20and%20PoliceMail%20on%20MaxPlat.flv?dl=0)

